# QJ Timer Fix, to make it work with CCT (it's a HARDWARE issue!)



## Shelton Cyril (Dec 30, 2013)

I recently cracked the issue of a QJ timer V3 not working with any timer, it is because of a hardware issue within the timer itself! What you need to do is open the timer, there are two leads which need to be bent inward to make contact with the plug you insert into the socket.This fixes it.I have attached an image which shows this clearly! Good Luck and Happy Cubing!  Image File ----->


----------



## Nestor (Feb 15, 2014)

Does this work? Anyone has tried it?


----------



## Shelton Cyril (Feb 19, 2014)

UnAbusador said:


> Does this work? Anyone has tried it?


Worked for me!


----------



## Kalluramu (Mar 3, 2014)

It did not work for me.


----------



## Shelton Cyril (Mar 3, 2014)

Kalluramu said:


> It did not work for me.


hey, ill surely help you with this, mail a picture of your modification, ill tell you what to do after that! [email protected]


----------



## Cubie Guy (May 8, 2015)

I do not know if you are still active, but can you please post some clearer picture or perhaps a video.....


----------



## Shelton Cyril (May 9, 2015)

Cubie Guy said:


> I do not know if you are still active, but can you please post some clearer picture or perhaps a video.....



search for me on facebook, ill help fb.com/sheltoncyril


----------



## joshsolves (Jul 29, 2015)

It actually did work! I was using prisma before but I switched to cct and it worked on there.


----------



## Aaditeya (Sep 29, 2015)

Shelton Cyril said:


> I recently cracked the issue of a QJ timer V3 not working with any timer, it is because of a hardware issue within the timer itself! What you need to do is open the timer, there are two leads which need to be bent inward to make contact with the plug you insert into the socket.This fixes it.I have attached an image which shows this clearly! Good Luck and Happy Cubing!  Image File -----> View attachment 3407



It did not work for me !


----------



## Steven314 (Jun 25, 2016)

It didn't work for me. The cct program shows the green light that it is connected but, the cct timer does not start?


----------

